# Imports



## Morix (26/4/19)

Hi guys!

I ordered a mech from Timesvape. The item cost is 90USD and DHL 30USD. I would like to know if anyone has imported vape goods from overseas to south africa recently and how much the airport charged to release the item. 

An example of your buy/cost and airport fees would help so that i can more or less work out ( budget) for the airport cost.

Thanks a mil!


----------



## zadiac (26/4/19)

DHL will let you know. They'll phone you. Just make sure they don't mark it as a "Battery Holder" because then you're gonna pay a crap load of money extra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (26/4/19)

zadiac said:


> DHL will let you know. They'll phone you. Just make sure they don't mark it as a "Battery Holder" because then you're gonna pay a crap load of money extra.


Whom should i contact regarding this so that they mark it correctly as?


----------



## M.Adhir (26/4/19)

Morix said:


> Whom should i contact regarding this so that they mark it correctly as?



Charge will be a % of the purchase amount, plus a handling fee of about R100 extra normally. 

The people you purchased from need to mark the goods properly before they dispatch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (26/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Charge will be a % of the purchase amount, plus a handling fee of about R100 extra normally.
> 
> The people you purchased from need to mark the goods properly before they dispatch.


Thank you

The product is 90usd and DHL is 30usd i will let timesvape know to mark it properly.. The rate is currently 15%


----------

